# Cabernet Wood



## cman95 (Dec 13, 2007)

I saw some chips for sale on the net called cabernet wood. Does anyone know about this??? They called it a specialty wood. Go figure.


----------



## brianj517 (Dec 13, 2007)

Old wine barrels maybe? Or perhaps from the grape vines themselves? I dunno, but I bet they'd make for a fragrant smoke. Might be worth a try if they're cheap enough.


----------



## richtee (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, it's either wine barrel, or chopped up kitchen cabinets, and someone who can't spell. ;{) I'm betting <and HOPING> on the wine barrel.


----------



## dionysus (Dec 13, 2007)

Citruswoodchips.com sells them. Here's the product description .....

"Cabernet soaked Oak wood has been soaked in Cabernet for nine months. Made from the actual wine barrels the wine was aged in, the wood chips offer a wonder flavor to your grilled meats. The flavor is so strong you can smell it though the bags. Adds wonderful flavoring for your barbecued, smoked or grilled food. The wood chips are a rich dark purple."


----------



## geek with fire (Dec 13, 2007)

The sickening similarities between your sense of humor and mine scares the crap out of me....that's the first thing I thought of!

Seruously though, Steven Raichlen has been pushing barrel wood for some time now.  The only suspicion I have is that he now sells it under his name.  He either really believes in the stuff or he has a good source and wants YOU to really believe in the stuff!  While I've never used it, I'll bet it smells suspiciously like oak when smoking.


----------



## richtee (Dec 13, 2007)

Somehow, I feel it appropriate, and comforting. Not scary.   Muaaahahaha!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Richtee* 


 
_....chopped up kitchen cabinets, and someone who can't spell. ;{) I'm betting <and HOPING> on the wine barrel._

Rich and Geek, I read this thread and thought of the same thing... should we seek professional help?


----------



## rip (Dec 13, 2007)

Na, ya'll are to far gone.


----------



## walking dude (Dec 13, 2007)

i have to agree with all you,........i had to read the thread topic twice........on the second time, figured wine barrels


but the FIRST read.......was kitchen cabinets......LOL


----------



## ajthepoolman (Dec 14, 2007)

I'll split the therapy bill with you guys, cause I read the same thing!


----------



## cman95 (Dec 14, 2007)

You guys crack me up. LOL! Shucks, I was so smart in school I took Algerbra I two years in a row.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 And I am a redneck so my spelling is not the best. Thanks for the info guys, I may try some of that thar cabknit wood.


----------



## packplantpath (Dec 18, 2007)

I've forgotten most of this stuff, but I'm almost 100% sure cabs are aged in oak.  When the barrel is fresh, they impart a strong flavor.  After several years and several uses, the barrel goes "dry".  I think they have another word for it, but it essentially quits imparting any flavor to the wine.  

There are several local wineries in the western part of the state and they sell this stuff, but I haven't tried it.  It does smell good though.  The coolest thing I've seen is that you can buy a whole barrel pre-season.  Once the wine is aged, you get every bottle out of the barrel with minimal blending to make it taste good then they make furniture out of your barrel.  Not sure which winery did that, but it's neat.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 28, 2007)

I must have missed this thread while I was gone. I have some of this crap my wife brought me home from work. 

I didn't burn them because I didn't care for the smell out of the bag. I will burn a hand full today to see more of what it smells like. Just doesn't seem like anything I want on my food.


----------



## bassman (Dec 28, 2007)

My stepson got me a bag of Jack Daniels chunks made from used barrels.  I'll use them up, but don't care for the smell!  I really prefer hickory and mesquite 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





                                                         Keith


----------

